# Accéder aux fichiers du PC depuis le Mac



## DarkPeDrO (24 Octobre 2008)

Yo tout le monde,

Récemment, j'ai décidé de mettre au point un partage avec le PC de ma soeur dans le but de lui transférer diverses chansons, vidéos et autres fichiers sans avoir de clé USB ou autre sous la main.
Nous nous connectons tous les deux en WIFI et possédons une adresse ip fixe.
J'ai vérifié que nous ayons tous les deux le même groupe de travail configuré: pas de souci là-dessus.
Mon MacBook détecte bien son PC puisque dans le Finder, je vois une icône d'écran bleu avec son nom à côté. Mais lorsque j'essaie de me connecter, il me mets que je n'ai pas les autorisations requises, et lorsque j'essaie en Invité, il me met "ce serveur n'accepte pas les Invités", alors que j'ai justement activé le compte invité sur son PC, tout comme sur mon Mac.

Elle aussi elle détecte le mac, et peut même s'y connecter et retirer les fichiers que j'ai mis en partage. Évidemment, elle aussi en a mis, juste au cas où ce serait justement le problème: que nenni!:hein:

Enfin, lorsque j'essaie en faisant clic droit sur l'icône du finder, puis "Se connecter au serveur..." et que j'entre son adresse IP (ou même le nom de l'ordinateur), je reviens à la case départ, c'est à dire qu'il m'indique que je ne possède pas les autorisations, et que ce serveur n'accepte pas les comptes Invités.

Pourtant, j'ai paramétré le même nom de compte chez elle, que chez moi.
Bien sur, nous nous connectons au même routeur .

Alors, d'où peut venir le problème?!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Octobre 2008)

Euh... Up!

Rien n'a changé depuis hier...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Euh.... Vous me faites la tête ou vous avez vraiment pas de solution?


----------



## Museforever (2 Novembre 2008)

Il faut que tu te connectes avec le compte de ta soeur (ou un autre compte qui a les autorisations). Clic sur "se connecter comme" dans le finder.

Et il faut bien sûr partager des fichiers sur le PC ...


----------



## hij0n (2 Novembre 2008)

J'avais le meme prob justement depuis hier. En fait j'ai activé le compte invité dans panneau de config et comptes d'utilisateurs dans xp.

Après faut que tu choisisses les fichiers que tu souhaites partager sous windows par exemple. Tu fais clique droit, partage et sécurité, etc...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci de votre réponse!

J'ai pris soin de me connecter avec le compte de ma soeur, et j'ai fait "Se connecter comme..." dans le Finder, et ça m'a mis "Vous n'avez pas les autorisations requise...."

J'ai également activé le compte Invité et malgré tout: "Ce serveur n'accepte pas les invités"

Et des fichiers sont bien partagés sous Windows...

Donc du coup, je suis toujours dans le caca...


----------



## Museforever (2 Novembre 2008)

Et ces utilisateurs ont bien les autorisations sur ces fichiers ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Bah oui, ce sont des fichiers audio donc....


----------

